
Xiaomi just made a 'hoverboard' - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/xiaomi-hoverboard-ninebot-mini/
======
geoy
I saw some handicapped guys modify regular Segways to have these knee high,
hands free controllers years ago. They went all around the Los Angeles
Industrial tools conference without using their hands. It was brilliant and
made the segway seem like an extension of their legs. They could weave among
all the people with ease and you didn't even know they were on segways until
you got close to them.

